# Aftermarket questions.



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Does the car even have a silencer? I've got a 2018 MT and when I looked under the rear of my car there is no silencer.

Diesel engines have a turbocharger acting as a silencer, which all the gasoline models also have. Then a diesel oxidation catalyst (catalytic converter), then a particulate filter, then a NOx catalyst. That's basically four things in the exhaust stream that silence things. There is no silencer because it's unnecessary.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you look at the inside of a muffler. You'll find it's nothing more then aluminum tubes with holes. I"m not even sure how it can possibly baffle the noise. Or actually increase mileage. It's already pretty hollow inside there. Not much difference between a muffler and a hi flow muffler other then the insides are missing almost. 

I installed a hi flow on a semi I was driving at the time. I didn't see any difference between the hi flow and stock. Inside.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, looks like we are in same area. I have a gen 1; I seem to recall on here, someone removed what they thought was a muffler on a gen 1 and it turned out to be something maybe a SCR or something where the def is sprayed into exhaust and he ended up with codes. I am not sure playing with our exhaust is a good idea. For sure do your research prior to doing something.

Again, nice to hear you are enjoying your car. :go:


----------

